# Compact Wheel Loader Deere 244j or 304j or Wacker 8085



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey Fellas,

Im in need of some feedback. Looking to purchase a compact wheel loader for our yard and for versatile snow plowing. The loader needs to be able to load a quad axle fairly easily. I've been researching quite a bit and like the all wheel steer John Deere has to offer as well as Wacker.

244j, 59hp? 10.5ft hinge pin height, 18.6mph, 11.5ft turn radius
*Has skidloader attachment plate which is highly desired
Cost used $45-$65k 

Deere 74hp, 304j, 11.1ft hinge pin, 18.6mph, 12.4ft turn radius
*Needs aftermarket skidloader attachment plate, however will adapt to it.
Cost used: $45k-$65k

Wacker 8085, 74hp, 10.69 hinge pin, up to 25mph,
**The 25mph road speed is highly of interest.
*Telescoping model is available as well, will reach out to like 15ft I believe. Not certain I need or want the telescoping model.
Cost used: *Not many available, newer models around $70k


Feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

wacker wacker wacker...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wait for the 244L! It's badass


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I’m more interested in Horse power than ground speed


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I just leased a case 321f for this winter, thing seems like it’s a beast. Skid steer coupler, 23 mph 74 hp, right about 88k new. Used should be a bit cheaper


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What's the weight difference between the 3?

What are you going to put on it for a plow?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

If you can get into 304j for same dollars.. I would go the route of a touch more power. Personally the CAT 908 is my thing we are going to try one this year. 21mph ground speed, ~80horse, skid coupler, reasonably affordable, and Cat support. Time will tell.. best of luck on your journey I think all three you had picked out are valid snow machines.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Weight difference from a 244j to 304j I believe is around 1500 lbs. Pin height looks to be 6" shorter. Both 18mph speed.

We will be roading the loader from site to site, so I feel I need 22mph or greater.

The deere loaders (244j and 304j) have the stereo/all wheel steer. Maybe that's not all that important?!?

The Wacker 8085T, with the extendable boom and 24+mph speed, as well as all wheel steer, seems the best of all worlds. Its just a smaller machine as far as height/visibility, and 1000 lbs. less weight than the 304j.

This is a tough decision, as Ive been on the fence in purchasing a compact loader for a few years now.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

We have a 10ft Kage plow and a 10ft. sectional which could be utilized. Again I need the best of all worlds (ability to back drag, pusher ability, windrow ability, sectional contouring edge ability. Metal Pless live edge just seems out of reach. From the sound of it, the loader would have to meet certain criteria for the Metal Pless? Also I need something that is operator friendly in case more than one worker is operating.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure about going that fast in that small of a loader.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure about going that fast in that small of a loader.


Would you wear a helmet??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Would you wear a helmet??


I'm always wearing a helmet...can't afford any more dain bramage.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm always wearing a helmet...


I'm not sure if the metal plate the VA put in and the Elmer Fudd hat qualify...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

That wacker better have a decent ride control. Otherwise bucking bronco action. Speed doesn’t kill loaders.. speed bumps are the real enemy lol. In my area wackers are not a thing..are they reliable? Do you have decent dealer support? Also personally I don’t think telescoping is of use unless it’s fast for pushing/pulling snow anyways. Maybe loading trucks but you may have a larger loader for that as well. My 2c


----------



## CUCV (Apr 9, 2007)

I picked up a WL37 last winter and like the loader. I had an opportunity to buy at 8085 or the WL37 at good prices . There was a ton I liked about the 8085 but it didn't have high flow which was a must. If your going to road drive it I recommend getting the ride control, it makes a big difference when I was test driving machines. Unfortunately, I didn't get it but I don't road drive mine much. I was hoping to replace my tractor and skid steer for snow removal with the Wacker but they both shine in their respective areas. The snowblower I bought for the Wacker got damaged in shipping and took most of the winter to resolve. As a result the Wacker stayed at the shop doing a bit of plowing and snowblowing when I finally got that up and running. I'm alot faster back dragging with the skid steer but hoping with time I will get faster in the Wacker.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

I can tell you that 18 MPH is plenty. It sound nice to be going faster, but unless the road is perfect, its going to kill you to go that fast or faster. I drive mine 45 minutes to the first property and its the longest 45 min. of my life. I hate it. Coming back I only drive about 5-8 min. between properties so its not so bad. The other thing to consider is if you will have any hills. My 244J will only go 8 MPH up even the slightest grade. Thats when I wonder if more HP would be better. I think the 59 HP is fine once I am plowing, but driving is really slow. 
PS - 2008 244J with MP 10-16.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

We run a 324 with the high lift and love it. The piano steering is great if your going to use as a yard machine when not snowing.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a smaller version of the wacker and we love it. Price, ride, view, my guys like it. Only thing is when it is getting colder out it has a hard time starting. That is when on a job site in the fall. When its in the shop and ready for snow, no problems. The other thing we have had is the fuel sending unit has gone out twice. 1st under warrenty. 2nd they would not. Found out the hard way - gauge looked full, different guy takes machine thinking fuel is full - he didn't get very far. That was not a cool day! Other than that, we like our wacker.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

timsjeep said:


> I can tell you that 18 MPH is plenty. It sound nice to be going faster, but unless the road is perfect, its going to kill you to go that fast or faster. I drive mine 45 minutes to the first property and its the longest 45 min. of my life. I hate it. Coming back I only drive about 5-8 min. between properties so its not so bad. The other thing to consider is if you will have any hills. My 244J will only go 8 MPH up even the slightest grade. Thats when I wonder if more HP would be better. I think the 59 HP is fine once I am plowing, but driving is really slow.
> PS - 2008 244J with MP 10-16.
> View attachment 188246


45 min??? Holy sh...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> 45 min??? Holy sh...


 Its all "highway miles". The new ride control includes a lazyboy recliner and entertainment system.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a long ride for sure. At least he's working back.


----------

